# Weekly Obamacare Post



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Premiums may rise for 11 million workers: report
> AP 17 hr ago | By AP
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) - The new health care law may raise insurance premiums for 11 million small business employees and lower rates for 6 million others.
> ...


So basicly this article didn't want to pick a side yet they are talking some gloom for small business. So it states that 11 million people will have rates increase while 6 million might decrease. So 17 million small business employees or owners will be effected. Again we made a bill that for 30 million people who were not covered. Now 17 million will be effected in some way on this bill. Along with the already 5 million or so people who got cancellation letters. So that is 22 million people effected because of this bill to "help" 30 million. And the numbers keep rolling in how more and more will be effected by the law that were not apart of the "30 million".

So to concluded....again.... We made a sweeping bill that was supposed to help less than 10% of our nation.... and right now about the same percentage that it was supposed to help is feeling the negative effects of this bill and big companies haven't even put out their numbers yet. The worse is yet to come with this bill!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They just have to find a way to screw another 8 million and their "coverage for 30 million" met


----------

